# ATTN: Riders up north!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I need some photos for the calender, please send me anything w/ snow in it! Only Good Quality hi-res photos though remember these are being printed.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i have some snow pics in the kawasaki photo thread


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

heres a few


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

more


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i only got one and it aint that great. i was messin around in my yard and i tried to climb the snowmobile jump i had made and buried it in the hard packed snow. took a while to dig out...


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a few!!! take your pick. The black brute is mine before I change plastics and the teryx is my Dad's.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Mudforce said:


> Here is a few!!! take your pick. The black brute is mine before I change plastics and the teryx is my Dad's.


 
The first pic is a really good one I think


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

yup my favorite too!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mudforce, are those essex surefoot tires you have on?
I need to add Essex to the weight charts


I like #4 the best


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

They are the chen shing ( spelling) Lightfoots.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep.
Mudforces first pic has my vote.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

added to january page. link in other thread.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool!!! But I can't find it there. Oh ya and how much are they going for and when can I get one!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you can get one now if you want. They are ~$18. Im trying to see if I order a bunch myself if they would be cheaper.

Here's the link again. You may have to sign up for a snapfish account to view/buy but, its free to sign up just need email address...

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/p...COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/

Also, if you are lookin for somewhere new to host pictures, I like it. A lot more than photobucket.


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Love the 2nd last one, with the plane in the air.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

those are great, gonna see where I Can work them in.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I think the fourth one is the best beside the creek


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

done. Moved some pics around & Now december has some of these snow pics.


----------

